# I've accepted they just won't have long locks like your poos



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

After spending nearly two hours trying to take out all the grass sees things that gets caught up in their coats, not to mention the never ending matts on Lexi and I told the groomers to just go short. Groomer, whom both my dogs are in love with, said that Lexi wanted nothing to do with attempts at taking care of the matts. I'm sure it's because I was doing it wrong and left Lexi with a bad brushing experience. She took the clippers right behind the ears instead and I'm happy with it being easier to brush her out there. But here's what I really loves about this groomer. She knew what I wanted in terms of the overall look and was willing to indulge me about method. But here they are after the groom. 























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They look adorable! My groomer always does Molly's ears shorter underneath cause that is where she mats. I love their head it's short Molly is more curly so not sure if she could go that short but one day I am going to try it it will grow back They are softer in the face Molly is more of a poodle head but today it's been a month since her last groom and her hair is already too long I might get her shaved down shorter not sure it would suit her but oh well she won't know

Had to edit to say my gosh they have beautiful big eyes!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The grimmer said that she started with a 5/8" clipper but that barely took any hair off so this is using a 3/8" clipper head. They are totally fluffy. I love it when they get longer and crinkly but it gets pretty awful, especially in daycare as Lexi wrestles with all the dogs and ends up covered in dog spit. So gross. But you couldn't get anything through her coat once we got home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Too funny and descriptive ha! Made me laugh love the "other dog spit" comment Molly has a fro head for sure it's not soft like Lexi and Beemer's for sure! Next groom I am going to get it shorter it will grow back and will be an experiment ha! My neighbours love her longer they think she looks like a mini sheep dog when I cut her they get all devastated but I don't care If I went shorter they would die ha! The first pic is her a month ago and the second is her today on her bed. Her head grows so fast it's unreal and at 80 dollars a groom you would think it would last longer Maybe I should buy some clippers ha.............no not a good idea for sure


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Groomer (not grimmer) said their hair grows fast because they are puppies. But I just got them groomed two weeks ago. But was trying to grow out their length. So didn't take much off. Also their faces between the getting soaked from the water bowl, the dirt from digging holes in the ground, and the tangled mess from wrestling with each other and other dogs - didn't know the hair on their faces could go in so many directions at the same time. Just as I had to accept than I'm not going to be a tall, skinny blonde many years ago, I can accept that my babies will always be on the shorter side (hair length wise). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Groomer (not grimmer) said their hair grows fast because they are puppies. But I just got them groomed two weeks ago. But was trying to grow out their length. So didn't take much off. Also their faces between the getting soaked from the water bowl, the dirt from digging holes in the ground, and the tangled mess from wrestling with each other and other dogs - didn't know the hair on their faces could go in so many directions at the same time. Just as I had to accept than I'm not going to be a tall, skinny blonde many years ago, I can accept that my babies will always be on the shorter side (hair length wise).
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You make me laugh ha! I will never be skinny and blonde gave up on that long ago......... My Molly is perfect and I love her like my child My groomer screws up some times if Molly is fussy but I love her (the groomer) she is so nice and mellow and does the best she can ...Molly is a handful I know so I am grateful that she takes her on as a client. We always leave her a 20 dollar tip for putting up with her She seems innocent in pictures but if you saw her around people she is totally crazy..she loves people way too much. Not sure how to fix that?? She wants to see every person she see's it's crazy you would never think we spent 800 dollars on training it's unreal


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So the groomer says that Beemer tries to kiss and get up all in her face with love in the hopes that she would stop, especially for blow dries. They actually set out extra towels whenever they give him a bath.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So the groomer says that Beemer tries to kiss and get up all in her face with love in the hopes that she would stop, especially for blow dries. They actually set out extra towels whenever they give him a bath.


Sounds like a great groomer Molly was fussy last time but our groomer loves her so she ignored it but I noticed her mustache was shorter on one side and a few flaws but I love Marlene she is so good with her...I can barely brush her so the fact that she can cut her is amazing to me so I don't complain at all Molly is a super hyper freak and the groomer is an angel is what I am thinking I think that girl is amazing!! Molly is difficult hair for sure she is very curly on the head but her body is just waves....


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Yeah. I'm so glad I found her. She also works at the daycare and I think sometimes they love her more than me. Though it's so expensive with both I keep thinking I should learn to do it on my own. But then I have troubling combing them out, too, so I figure it's my contribution to the economy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG you could take a course..I know people on here that did! I should I would love to do her myself. I love my groomer and it gives us a break she is there for like 4 hours so it's nice don't tell Molly that I wish Amanda could do it she is not far away we could drop her off and she could take care of her Maybe one day?? I love dogs but I would be scared to give a bad haircut


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> OMG you could take a course..I know people on here that did! I should I would love to do her myself. I love my groomer and it gives us a break she is there for like 4 hours so it's nice don't tell Molly that I wish Amanda could do it she is not far away we could drop her off and she could take care of her Maybe one day?? I love dogs but I would be scared to give a bad haircut


Renee I don't even bathe my poos as that is included in the daycare. Plus these two get mad if one gets too much special attention.


----------

